# My Cockatiel has a sudden dislike of being held.



## WyethKeth (May 17, 2014)

I don't know if this is normal or not, so I'll put it here!

I picked up my cockatiel, Wheatly (Contingently, a name from Portal 2. Because I'm 'very' creative.), a few days ago. He came already tamed (A sweetheart, too.), and already liked me holding him at the bird farm. I took him home, and a few days later he was pacing in front of the cage door so I took him out. At the point, he _really_ loved being handled. But right now, (He's right on the floor next to me as I type this.), he's giving me warning nips not to touch him. Is this normal? He's not screaming or anything, he's perfectly calm. I hope he didn't lose trust in me. He hates anyone but him being in his cage home, and I've been re-arranging the cage, so is he mad at me? I'm sorry for the probably dumb question, but this is my first time owning a cockatiel! I've only ever owned Cinnamon Conures, and they seem so different. ^^;; Thanks, though!


----------



## WyethKeth (May 17, 2014)

Ah, sorry for the bad grammar! I'm from Iceland and just learning English.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

He still could be adjusting to his new home. It's a lot different than his old bird farm


----------



## tweetsandsarah (Mar 27, 2014)

If you think the rearranging may have made him unhappy I would leave the cage alone for awhile until he's had plenty of time to adjust. I would continue to handle him and make things positive, but try not to push him too far. How old is he? I'm a novice still, so take my advice with a grain of salt.

Also, there is no such thing as a dumb question. Trying to educate yourself on such things as caring for your cockatiel is one of the smartest and loveliest things you can do. Keep 'em comin'!


----------



## mareeder (Jul 31, 2013)

Our bird displayed very different behavior once we got him home from the breeders, too. Pip was very hand tame and could be held by anyone. Once he came home, it was a different story altogether. He became ... not so nice. We've had him almost a year and he is still a nippy, moody dude. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Your grammar is very good 

If he has only been with you a few days then like Steph said - give him time to adjust. I don't know if changing the cage at this stage is a good idea. But I am just guessing that.

Have you sat on the floor next to him and just talk to him quietly?


----------



## foxylady29 (Apr 28, 2014)

Your grammar is excellent and I don't know what to say, but what the others said sounds reasonable. I'll take that advice too if I need it.


----------



## Adam EW (Apr 4, 2014)

hi, i am a newbie like you 6 weeks in, but here is what i noticed. 

they take time to get used to their new surroundings and you. mine took about 3 weeks to feel comfortable and she is tame and hand fed.

they will also go through hormonal periods that will affect their behaviour.
that said each one has his/her own personality from what i have read so far, some are cuddly others want their space. Mine for example wants her space and wants to play all the time.

they love millet, so i would frequently feed mine millet and gently touch her. eventually she got comfortable around me but still doesn't like being handled.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

From what I have read, cockatiels go through phases in adjusting to their new surroundings. At first, they may seem friendlier. Everything is new to them, so their behavior is indiscriminate--"any port in a storm." As they get used to their situation they may become concerned that you are a predator. Then, over time, they become comfortable with the owner again.


----------



## WyethKeth (May 17, 2014)

Thank you all for the advice! And yes, I talk to him a lot in the cage and when he's out of the cage, too. He's about a year old, from what I've heard from them. I'll give him some time to adjust, thank you! c:


----------

